
Google Hires Key Apple Chip Architect to Build Custom Chips for Pixel Phones - Inconel
https://variety.com/2017/digital/news/google-manu-gulati-pixel-chips-1202464014/
======
valuearb
It's about time, Apple SOCs are a huge reason for why iPhones and IPads have
such great performance.

